

Ask HN: How is the iPhone 4S disappointing?  - brackin

At first at the announcement I was a little bit disappointed. But looking at the specs and copy, the 4S is hardly any different from what all of the rumor sites were recently predicting. Other than there is no new design and it's not called the 5.
======
stsmytherie
It's not disappointing. It's evolutionary, using predictably better
components. Like most mature Apple products.

I was a little disappointed (but not really surprised) that the Nano was rev'd
without adding apps, which would be a) cool and b) further open the app store
to new devices.

~~~
brackin
Great way to put it, definitely not next generation but that wasn't to be
expected. I don't know why it was a shock to many. I still plan to get it as
i'd like to switch back to iOS.

I felt the iPod's didn't fit in at all, they could have just released those on
the site without a launch another time or innovate some more and do a proper
announcement but i'm sure it's good for some. Agree on the apps.

------
spitfire
Because it doesn't allow you to do anything really _new_. Spec bumps are nat,
but there's nothing _new_ there.

------
hunterowens
Because it looks the same and we're still an appearance-driven society for the
most part.

------
gerggerg
Because Steve wasn't there to convince us otherwise.

~~~
brackin
Right, what I thought. Personally it was just the structure for me. A lot of
time spent on small features, not sure why iPods were included either.

